# No guide on 721, rant, fix and ? (long)



## Rob944 (Jan 5, 2005)

I lost the guide on my 721 the other night. When I called I was told that it was a known software issue with the 721 and the new software would be out "sometime in April". I said that it was unacceptable to wait that long without the guide. When I asked for a new 721 you would have thought that I asked for Charlie's phone number. I had to go up two levels and still had to argue to get one (second level was a real a-hole) Their rational was that it was a software issue and they would not replace a good piece of hardware. My rational was that on the 4 previous (yes, 4)721's that they have sent, I never experienced this problem and why not try to make a good customer happy? They finally relented once I agreed to pay the shipping one way. The new box has a guide that works fine. Imagine that? I love the two tuner PVR technology but this has become a real headache. Does anyone know if this is really a software issue or does the 721 just suck? Are the new ones this bad?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Rob,

I've lost the guide on my 721 a few times. It came back each time after putting into stand-by over night.


----------



## Rob944 (Jan 5, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance but does standby mean just shutting it off at night?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, but none of the receivers are ever truly "off." When in standby they keep the LNB powered in order to receive guide and software updates, watch for signals from the remote, and engage timers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

I've lost the guide on both my 721s numerous times. It is a known software issue. Sometimes the guide will return with a "power button reset". Sometimes it requires the "pull the smart card reset". Sometimes that doesn't return the guide.

What has worked (for me) without fail is pulling the plug on the offending 721 and waiting at least a half hour before plugging it back in. Guide missing, do that and it has returned every time (for me) ... YMMV.

I look at it as a "Windows blue screen of death" thing and live with it. Hopefully the next software rev will fix the guide problem ... and undoubtedly screw something else up royally.

I can't wait to see how the 942s are when they're relased :lol:


----------



## Rob944 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank-you everyone for the tips. I did try the power button reset but it didn't work and I do turn the box off every night. I'll try the pull the plug deal the next time. When this thing works right, it is the greatest thing since the thong bikini, when it doesn't I want to throw it off of my deck.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just for clarity... With the power reset you need to hold it down and count to 15. Well maybe not 15 but I always do to be safe.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Rob944 said:


> (snip) My rational was that on the 4 previous (yes, 4)721's that they have sent, I never experienced this problem and why not try to make a good customer happy? (snip)
> Thanks
> Rob


Only 4 units? I am on my 6th 721 since Aug. 2002. You are in deed blessed.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I must be 8 or 9, not sure lost count

Had 3 RMA units at one time. Found it was a LNB switch dishpro issue, my 508s ran fine on the same sat connections that spazed my 721s/ Advanced tech reports it was a software issue....

I HOPE E gets it, but doubt the new boxes will have good software.

I keep hopibng for a consumer reports article blasting them for junk quality, when junk operation hurts NEW sales Charlie will spend the money to fix it...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have never lost the 721 Guide so there may be more to it than that. I would tel them that your friend has a 721 that has never had that issue with it so it must be something on their end and if it was in their software that was causing some of the issues then its their fault and that you should not have to pay the shipping for something that is their fault. If the CSR wont waive the fee hang up and call back until you get one that does.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

E mail [email protected] tell them your a poster here!

They should refund ALL your shipping!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've been able to restore the guide by ensuring that the guide is set for "all channels" before rebooting. I think it is under "preferences".


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

MikeW said:


> I've been able to restore the guide by ensuring that the guide is set for "all channels" before rebooting. I think it is under "preferences".


Let me know if it happens again and if that "fix" of ALL CHANNELS works....perhaps that is the evasive fix. There doesn't appear to be any rhime or reason why my guide comes and goes on the 721.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

Funny he mentions the guide thing. I lost my guide on the 721 this week. It seems to happen to me whenever I play with the preferences in the menu. Couple day's later...look... no guide :nono2: . Not a biggie to me.

Holding the power button down till it resets does the trick for me. You will know it reset when you hear its fan spin up. Then it takes about 10-15 min to boot and you are all set.

For those 721 bashers that rant about how many they have been through. I have had mine for about a year now with hardly any problems. I started with the 90 hour recording time so I got the latest and greatest version out the door. But I do keep my fingers crossed after hearing so many horror stories. :righton: 

Only gripe is that sometimes timers come back from the dead it seems. My girlfriend records a ton of shows because she works 3rd shift and doenst get to watch any of them.

Once in a while though it will record something out of the blue... on a timer that was removed weeks ago it seems. Strange. But other than that timer's dont usually fail and its pretty rock solid.


----------



## Rob944 (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks again for the tips folks. I did just send Charlie an email to tell him how I was treated and asked for a return of my shipping charges. I also told him that the help that I received here was much better than Dish customer service. I will post if I get a response.


----------



## veith (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm getting nervous. I've lost the guide a few times before but pulling the plug always brought it back. I've tried power button reset, pulling the card, and three pull the plug and wait routines. The software is 1.75, and it has been on a yellow card for several months. I always put it in standby every night. It is nine months old.

Any more suggestions? I really don't want to rma this box because I've babied it and used it lightly, and heeded every warning I read about ventilation, u.p.s., etc.

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

What they should do is make an option under menu setting so the user can allow an EPG download so we don't have to wait around for several hours to get it back.


----------



## veith (Jul 31, 2003)

A 45 minute (timed by the clock) unplug routine finally brought the guide back. I had not timed the three previous unplugs but would have estimated them to be about 20 minutes more or less. During previous episodes unplugging and waiting about a minute brought it back.

Thanks to the poster who wrote about the 30 minute unplug.

Charles


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I no longer pay Dish Network Shipping fees for replacements. I just plain out refuse to and they usually do waive the fee although the time before last they told me that it was going to be a one time thing or the last time they would but the rule is if you have a purchased warranty or within your warranty period and have credit card or checking account autopay (maybe even the annual prepay applies here) then you should not be charged the advanced exchange. An alternative is to ship the item to them first and it may save you a little bit on shipping charges although it may not if its a bigger item such as a DVR. Shipping it to them first delays the process of receiving a new one plus you have to find a box to ship it to them in. The $15 they charge includes getting your receiver shipped back.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

If pressured they will waive the fee.

I said, you spool software that makes my box unusable and want $15? From a $100 a month customer

Thats ok dont bother! I will get D in a few days and cancel.

they waived the fee.


----------



## Rob944 (Jan 5, 2005)

Still no response from Charlie. No "thanks for the input", fu, nothing. I did threaten the second csr with cancellation an he basically told me to go ahead. Is E the only game in town when it comes to 2 tuner PVR's? The new box is working ok even with the new software but I know it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

all D TIVOS are 2 tuner

Currently my new 522 is working well


I swapped the 522 for my 721.

522 is worlds nicer, name based is wonderful. Although were still learning things about operating it


----------



## Rob944 (Jan 5, 2005)

Still nothing back from Charlie but I did learn something new today: the new software SUCKS! My latest box has been working fine til this morning when, once again, my guide diappeared. A hard reset fixed it, but so much for the long awaited software fix. It is amazing to me how they can produce such great technology and they cant make it at all reliable.


----------

